# Standing Rib Roast vs. Rib Eye Roast



## scootermagoo (Dec 16, 2013)

Without trying to sound like a boob or a moron, what is the difference between these two cuts?  I searched the forums and got some really good information, but the reason I ask this question.......AGAIN......is:  Can these cuts of beef be used interchangeably?  Is this a simple yes or no answer?  I want to do a Prime Rib for Christmas or New Years eve.  I went to Sam's Club and they have display cases LOADED with Rib Eye Roasts but no Standing Rib Roast.  They do not stock Standing Rib Roasts anymore.  What do I do?


----------



## ak1 (Dec 16, 2013)

In my neck of the woods, a  rib eye roast has no bones. Otherwise, same hunk of meat. Also, the trimming may be slightly different.


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 16, 2013)

Hmmm, you know what?  I never picked up one of the Rib Eyes to see if the bones were left in.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 16, 2013)

AK1 said:


> In my neck of the woods, a  rib eye roast has no bones. Otherwise, same hunk of meat. Also, the trimming may be slightly different.





ScooterMagoo said:


> Hmmm, you know what?  I never picked up one of the Rib Eyes to see if the bones were left in.


Yep yep, AK1 is correct.  Standing Rib roast still has the bones either attached, or separated then tied back on with butcher's twine.

Names can get a bit confusing.   For example, I've seen it as a "Standing Rib Roast", "Bone in Rib Roast," "Whole Bone in Ribeye", "Bone in Ribeye Roast", yada, yada, yada.

Similarly, I've seen "Boneless Rib Roast, "Boneless Ribeye Roast", "Whole Boneless Ribeye", yada, yada, yada.

Then you get into the more exotic nomenclature based upon how it's trimmed, i.e. Ribeye Roll, Lip-on, etc.


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, I thought I saw something like "2 lip" on the label of that ribeye. Not sure what that means.


----------



## knotfree (Dec 16, 2013)

Back when i started cutting meat we would call the first 5 bones (from the loin end) the "Prime rib" and the last 2 were called the "standing rib" back then the cap was also still on the standing rib roast and generally had the plug fat and more marbling .the last 15 years or so the cap is usually removed at the packers and the whole 7 bone rib is sold as "prime rib".( some store label as cap removed) .when rib bones removed and tail trimmed the whole thing  is classified as the "rib eye" in B.C Canada.


----------

